# Lost qualifications earned through the now defunct YTS?



## crispysince70 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi, After gaining a City & Guilds NVQ level 2 in hairdressing through the then Y.T.S in 1989 I have in the last couple of years lost the certificate.

No probs, I thought, so I applied to City & Guild for a replacement. 

After a few months of messing about I finally had a letter saying that they never kept the records of anyone obtaining a City & Guilds as it was the Y.T.S orgainisation that held them, and as the Y.T.S is no longer running then any records are no longer in existence.

I got in touch with Dimensions which was the hairdressing training group who also have no records before 1998, and also the college that I attended which also have no records before this time.

I then ended up at Edexcel in the hope that they might have a record but no such luck.

I have now been in touch with the examining board ( which was the Hairdressing Training Board but is now HABIA ) who also have no record.

I need the certificate to appy to the TRA, though am in the process of appying to re- attend college, so I'm not giving up that easily!!

If anyone out there been successfull in tracking down a lost certificate that was aquired through the Y.T.S? I would love to hear from you!!


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

crispysince70 said:


> Hi, After gaining a City & Guilds NVQ level 2 in hairdressing through the then Y.T.S in 1989 I have in the last couple of years lost the certificate.
> 
> No probs, I thought, so I applied to City & Guild for a replacement.
> 
> ...


Hi there,

we were in the same boat regarding no record of qualification after getting in touch with various certifying bodies requesting a search as it was way back in 86 and lots of money as they wanted paid first we were told that nothing existed I was lucky as I was in touch with the construction industry training board and the main man was the same guy as back then he gave me a letter confirming the situation and I had that certified which was accepted by the TRA and victoria state for sponsorship. Try and get in touch with the college you attended and you might get lucky.

good luck

weelee


----------



## shez (Dec 2, 2008)

hi crispy, i too had the same problem i applied for a duplicate copy on line, i too did a YTS but city and guilds still had a copy,i passed mine in 1988 so they must have some copies,try calling again because when i called the first time they where very unhelpful but the second time managed to find it,also when my certificate came it did not say NVQ level 2 which was worrying but apparently when i called to querey this it was just city and guilds hairdressing certificate but stated NVQ 2 on the computer, dont worry too much if you cant get it there are lots of other ways to pass your TRA test , a migration agent would be best to ask of this,hope this makes you feel better and you can understand what im on about lol!! im waiting to hear from TRA i had to appeal,its been a bit of a nightmare but fingers crossed should hear next week,let me know how you get on,sheryl x


----------



## phil123 (Feb 19, 2018)

hi. I lost my carpentry and joinery certificate what I passed in hmp wellingborough , Northamptonshire in 1987. that prison is now closed and know one seems to no who the exam body was or how to get a replacement . ive spent loads so far and I'm now at my wits end on what to do as I need it for my job. does anyone have any ideas.


----------



## rodriguezra971 (3 d ago)

Can anyone tell me about general diploma How can I find my diploma from 1988 in YTS. Anyone have any ideas where I can find it


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rodriguezra971 said:


> Can anyone tell me about general diploma How can I find my diploma from 1988 in YTS. Anyone have any ideas where I can find it


You should also post in the UK chapter of the forum 
The members there maybe able to help you better
Cheers


----------

